Ask HN: What accessories do you use with your computer? What do you recommend? - novice1234
======
PaulHoule
I used to be a Razer fanboy but lately I got a Cooler Master keyboard on
clearance and then a Mouse and now I am a fan.

I still have a Razer Orbweaver that I have programmed with commands to change
virtual desktops, open console windows, and navigate quickly in web browsers.

For audio I have a Plantronics BT600 headset which I cannot reccommend highly
enough because it solves nearly all the problems which made me despair about
bluetooth headsets.

For one thing, it has a custom dongle, so if you want to move it to another
computer you just move the dongle and then "it works", no need to un-pair,
pair, re-pair. Also if you move out of range the sound simply stops, it
doesn't switch over to the speakers to enrage your office mates.

Speaking of range, it still works a long way down the hallway in a steel
framed building. Compare that to run-of-the-mill bluetooth headsets which
often struggle with dropouts when you're sitting at your computer.

